# Craigslist ads for a golden puppy and a golden senior



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Golden puppy in San Diego needs a home:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pet/1391325132.html

And I'm not sure where this is, but a golden oldie also needs a home:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pet/1391420814.html

In case anyone is interested or knows anyone who is.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I usually email the poster the contact info for the local rescues, you can find them here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I just did that in case they don't find an adopter.


----------

